# Solved: ADVC-110 Canopus Analog/DV Converter



## Featherly (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a ADVC-110 Canopus Analog/DV Converter. My new Mac Book Pro only has a 800 Fire Wire 9 Pin Port.

I have a 9 to 6 cable that I hooked up to the converter box but my Mac Book Pro isn't recognizes the VCR. 

Will it work with the 9 pin FireWire? What am I doing wrong or do I need a different attachment or box?


----------



## tssman (Oct 27, 2007)

Try pushing the gray button on the Canopus to switch analog/digital modes. Cable should work. Make sure the mac is plugged in on the opposite side from the vcr. What software are you using to try to capture?


----------



## Featherly (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you, it's working!


----------

